# Gas Boiler is continually losing pressure



## ciarao_flana (30 Dec 2010)

I have a Ferroli Modena 80E combi boiler andit is constantly losing pressure. My 'gas-man' insists I am not allowed to open the valve underneath the sink but this is the only thing that will build the pressure back up again and even that can take up to 3 hours at times.
All of my radiators are also cold in the middle... not at the top or bottom.. just in the middle, it's as if there should be a pump connected and it is not working correctly or strong enough to circulate the heat.
I'd really appreciate any help possible with this as I am an asthmatic and to live in a cold house is not good!
Thanks for any help in advance,
Ciara


----------



## DGOBS (30 Dec 2010)

If your system is constantly loosing pressure over a short period of time then you have a leak, it could be anywhere, and very small. Or the pressure release valve on your boiler could be passing water, or possible the system expansion vessel pressure maybe low and the system does go above 3bar and release water when on, eitherway it should be diagnosed and solved.

Constantly introducing fresh water into you heating system will increase corrosion and lead to eventual boiler and system failure.

As regards topping up the boiler pressure your self, as long as you know where the filling loop is located and how to use it, then there is no issue doing this yourself, only do it when all the rads etc are completely cold, then increase the pressure to between 1 and 1.5 bar (if you go over then vent a radiator until you get between the values stated)

You radiator problem sounds like a circulation issue and would need further investigating

I am an asthmatic, I work most days in the cold, outside boilers, broken systems etc, but never found it effected me, actually the opposite, warm stuffy houses would drive it mad


----------



## W200 (30 Dec 2010)

Presume your boiler is losing *WATER* pressure so it appears as if  you have a leak in system. I fail to understand why your "gas man" tells  you not to top up the system via the filling valve under the sink,sometimes these valves ( filling loops ) are left permanently open which is not reccomended. Is  there any suggestion HE will top it up and charge you for the privelage  ?. The fact that it takes so long to bring the pressure up in the system  may be due to poor pressure in the mains outside. 
If you need heating then top up the pressure , run the heating check  carefully for leaking water , look , listen ( a tiny leak is all it  takes ) and if you are not successful or unhappy get a good plumber to  check it out for you.
                                                       w200


----------

